# Passenger Stole my Wallet



## Bunniemotz916 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to give a heads up to any rideshare drivers driving out in Stockton CA near Benjamin Holt Drive to be aware of your surroundings... I had an African American lady late 30's in my car who stole my wallet.
Unfortunately there's no way to her Lyft account for which she was with the account holder and he had just met her.
Completely amazed how sneaky she was...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Bunniemotz916 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to give a heads up to any rideshare drivers driving out in Stockton CA near Benjamin Holt Drive to be aware of your surroundings... I had an African American lady late 30's in my car who stole my wallet.
> Unfortunately there's no way to her Lyft account for which she was with the account holder and he had just met her.
> Completely amazed how sneaky she was...


It's Stockton should've known better.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Where was your wallet ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Keep your wallet in your front pocket. If female, either do not carry a purse, or, if carry one you must, put it into the trunk, underneath the spare tyre.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

You should always carry the bare minimum with you as a rideshare driver and then keep your possessions on your side of the car and to your left (as in, in the door pockets). Best place is always in your own pockets so if you leave the vehicle (e.g. to help with bags) you are not leaving your stuff in the car. Also, if you have to leave the vehicle you should almost always turn the ignition off and remove the key. Riders are not your friends.


----------



## LowRiderHyundai5000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bunniemotz916 said:


> Hi everyone
> Just wanted to give a heads up to any rideshare drivers driving out in Stockton CA near Benjamin Holt Drive to be aware of your surroundings... I had an African American lady late 30's in my car who stole my wallet.
> Unfortunately there's no way to her Lyft account for which she was with the account holder and he had just met her.
> Completely amazed how sneaky she was...


How did it happen?


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

I had a late-teens girl who jumped in front seat riding with her mom and little brother in back. Negotiating an intersection turn onto the freeway, both hands on the wheel, I saw movement from my perifrial vision at my center armrest. Glanced down and the teenager had quietly opened the armrest and had her hand on my wallet. I told her drop it, and slammed the armrest closed, and kept my elbow on it for the rest of the ride. I told her mom they were lucky there wasn't a snake in the center council, and that she better advise her daughter to keep her hands off other peoples property. Suddenly the mother who initally spoke English now only spoke Arabic and couldn't understand me. 1* and reported them. Watch out for grifters in your car, especially in the front seat.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Uncle-not-Ant said:


> I had a late-teens girl who jumped in front seat riding with her mom and little brother in back. Negotiating an intersection turn onto the freeway, both hands on the wheel, I saw movement from my perifrial vision at my center armrest. Glanced down and the teenager had quietly opened the armrest and had her hand on my wallet. I told her drop it, and slammed the armrest closed, and kept my elbow on it for the rest of the ride. I told her mom they were lucky there wasn't a snake in the center council, and that she better advise her daughter to keep her hands off other peoples property. Suddenly the mother who initally spoke English now only spoke Arabic and couldn't understand me. 1* and reported them. Watch out for grifters in your car, especially in the front seat.


Jeepers, that sounds like a horrible ordeal. Hopefully you reported them to Uber.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Uncle-not-Ant said:


> I had a late-teens girl who jumped in front seat riding with her mom and little brother in back. Negotiating an intersection turn onto the freeway, both hands on the wheel, I saw movement from my perifrial vision at my center armrest. Glanced down and the teenager had quietly opened the armrest and had her hand on my wallet. I told her drop it, and slammed the armrest closed, and kept my elbow on it for the rest of the ride. I told her mom they were lucky there wasn't a snake in the center council, and that she better advise her daughter to keep her hands off other peoples property. Suddenly the mother who initally spoke English now only spoke Arabic and couldn't understand me. 1* and reported them. Watch out for grifters in your car, especially in the front seat.


Gypsies beware, thank OBOZO for letting them resettle here.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Gypsies


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

The whole familia is in on it


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

She was very slick, waited for the croweded left turn onto the freeway when I was concentrating on the traffic. Caught the little grifter. She seemed shocked to have been caught and dropped my wallet when I yelled at her. Zero reaction from the back seat ... either the mother was in on it or clueless.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Did you report it to Uber or nah?


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Did you report it to Uber or nah?


Yes, 1 Stared Rider wich was the Mom, and reported what occured. Received concerned Thank You in improper English from customer support, with a note they would adjust my rating (whatever that meant). Probably gave rider 5*, refund, and free future ride so they could try for another wallet -- ha ha. The idiots that respond to the drivers concerns always seem to get things turned around.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Uncle-not-Ant said:


> Glanced down and the teenager had quietly opened the armrest and had her hand on my wallet. I told her drop it, and slammed the armrest closed, and kept my elbow on it for the rest of the ride.


Two mistakes on your part. Number one is not to have your wallet on yourself. Number two is not to end the ride right then. The problem was that you thought it was a teenager thing, but the only teenager thing was that she got caught.

The advise about taking your keys with you is also very good. Or keep your gun pointed at them while you go to your trunk...


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Bunniemotz916 said:


> Unfortunately there's no way to her Lyft account for which she was with the account holder and he had just met her.
> Completely amazed how sneaky she was...


Sorry to hear that. Would you care to give more details about how it happened so we can better prepare? Also, just like the gypsies, good chance that the guy was probably working with her.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

On the bright side, you're a Fuber driver, so there wasn't much in it  No, for reals, sorry about that.


----------

